# In search of Menthol



## Rob Fisher (24/11/14)

As most of you have gathered by now I pretty much only Vape Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice in various forms... mainly as Tropical Ice which is Menthol Ice with VM Coconut concentrate added.

I had pretty much given up the idea of ever finding another juice that could be an ADV.

The fancy juice from Paris France (Thenancara Antarctica) is a very nice juice and is a little more Eucalyptus than menthol but very nice all the same! But as good and as smooth as it is it's not an ADV. I will always have some in my juice drawer but it's not always loaded in a device.

Another good juice is from Seattle Vapor called Kyrptonite but again it's just a good juice in my drawer that gets used sometimes.

Kings Crown Fight your Face is another one that stays in the drawer most of the time but comes out occasionally.

Then @Renaldo sent me a sample bottle of Mount Baker Extreme Menthol... Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! This is Wicks Bubblegum with an arctic menthol wind! This is most certainly my second ADV and I have ordered half a litre of the juice along with some other Mount Baker menthol juices to test! Really happy to have found another ADV juice!

The one I have been most interested to try is the always up there in the top three menthol juices on the planet is Halo's Sub Zero! I have also ordered some of the Halo Juices blind because of the international reviews. I ordered some tobacco juices from Juicy Joes (@ShaneW) for a stinky mate who I'm battling to convert and when I opened the box there was a small 7ml bottle of Halo Sub Zero! Whooo... I grabbed my Nautilus Mini and put in some juice,,, nice pink coloured juice... waited the 10 minutes for the BVC coil to get saturated and then gave it a go... there is most certainly something wrong with my current batch of BVC coils and they must be fakes because they are bloody useless! Not sure where they came from but they are all now in the gorge! I scratched around for another coil and found an original Nautilus coil and put that in... the vape was underwhelming. OK let's give this a fair go... Brooklyn had just come out of the ultrasonic bath and was as fresh and as clean as the driven snow...the Nautilus was emptied and the rest from the little bottle went into the REO bottle. New wick and away we go!

It's a good quality juice no question... but I was still underwhelmed and really disappointed with Halo Sub Zero. I expected have my socks blown off but my socks are still on. It's pretty much a pure menthol and nothing else and maybe I'm being a little unfair to it because Tropical Ice has coconut and Extreme Ice has wicks bubblegum in it... but I have to say it doesn't beat Tropical Ice or Extreme Ice. But it's early days and I have realised that one needs to vape a juice for a few days to really give it a fair shake.

So my ADV's are as follows...

1. Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice
2. Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice
3. Mount Baker Extreme Ice
4.
5. Halo Sub Zero

Spot number 4 is still open. 

On the bright side I have more ADV's and there maybe another gem or two coming...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom (24/11/14)

good to see that you are getting a bit of choice....either menthol, or menthol and last but not least some menthol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## yuganp (24/11/14)

@Rob Fisher Maybe you should try the DIY route. You have already started by making Tropical Ice. 

I started by adding menthol/Koolada to existing juices. Now I vape DIY menthol mixes about 80% of the time. I mix some menthol bases and then add other flavourings depending on what I feel like in the morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (24/11/14)

Just loaded some Qalactin Hypermint in the Reo mini @Rob Fisher, It's a really refreshing, icy, minty mouth blast. I'll bring it with for you to try when we meet again. I really enjoy it every now any then.





Description: Tenacious blend of menthol, mint, spearmint, koolada and wintergreen

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/11/14)

Alex said:


> Just loaded some Qalactin Hypermint in the Reo mini @Rob Fisher, It's a really refreshing, icy, minty mouth blast. I'll bring it with for you to try when we meet again. I really enjoy it every now any then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yummy! I can vouch for this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/11/14)

Will test at the Vape Meet! Whooooo! Only a few days to go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/11/14)

f.virtue said:


> My friend really likes juicyejuice.Smooth Spearmint Tobacco



Thanks for the recommendation... I don't like tobacco or mint... menthol or nothing for me...


----------



## Renaldo (25/11/14)

Hi Rob,

Not sure if it might have been a bad batch or if the sample pack has a lower nicotine level but I can assure you that considering we have similar pallets that Sub Zero has a stronger ICE taste along with that nice sweet after taste. Perhaps let the sample breath a bit more... I found it got stronger the longer my bottle stayed open. In my opinion it is far superior than Mt Baker Vapor's Extreme Ice.

Btw had a day from hell today so your bottle will be shipped first thing tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## Silver (25/11/14)

Rob, do you like Strawberry?

I have had remarkable results adding VM menthol concentrate to VM Strawberry ready made juice. Its really nice

In your case you probably want to do it the other way around. Maybe adding some strawberry concentrate to VM Menthol Ice. Not sure if you have tried that?

I know this is a menthol dedicated thread but just posting this here so you can try it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/11/14)

Renaldo said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> Not sure if it might have been a bad batch or if the sample pack has a lower nicotine level but I can assure you that considering we have similar pallets that Sub Zero has a stronger ICE taste along with that nice sweet after taste. Perhaps let the sample breath a bit more... I found it got stronger the longer my bottle stayed open. In my opinion it is far superior than Mt Baker Vapor's Extreme Ice.
> 
> ...



Roger that @Renaldo! I have a few bottles of it coming in from Halo so will give it a full go when it arrives.


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/11/14)

Silver said:


> Rob, do you like Strawberry?
> 
> I have had remarkable results adding VM menthol concentrate to VM Strawberry ready made juice. Its really nice
> 
> ...



I have Hi Ho @Silver! It was in fact the first mix I ever used... well it was Menthol Ice and Strawberry juices I mixed and I actually had that as an ADV for a few weeks... I must try that again and also the same with the Pineapple! thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/14)

Just got a few goodies in Vape Mail so I thought I would try the sample I got of Halo Menthol Ice in a little Aspire K1 tank on a Spinner II at 4,3v! Sweet menthol Ice... very smooth... not a big hit but a very nice juice! I must check if I ordered some of it with my last Halo order because it most certainly gonna feature in my future!


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/15)

Well the stinking internet and phone lines have been down for 48 hours now and I’m getting major ecigssa withdrawal symptoms… so I thought I should type my stuff on Word and I’ll cut and paste it into ecigssa when I finally get online…


I have had some free time now that there is no internet so I thought I would try some of the new juices…




In Kiera the REO at the back we have some Vaponaute Under the Sea and I really enjoyed that when I tried it at the JHB Vape Meet and was kindly given a REO bottle full to try… so when it was becoming available I ordered two bottles… and then I had forgotten I had ordered and ordered another two so when vape mail came I got 4… but it won’t go to waste and is a nice juice on its own and I will test it soon mixed with Menthol Ice as well… my daughter’s boyfriend has been converted to vaping and I gave him a bottle of each of the juices I like because we have similar tastes.

In the middle at the back is Avril with Tropical Ice and that is still my number one ADV by a country mile…


Then at the back on the left is an iStick with and Mini Nautilus tank with Fruit Pastille Juice from the UK in it and I can’t remember the make of the juice but it’s very well-known and I’ll remember it sometime. A nice juice that certainly does taste like Fruit Pastilles but it’s a bit too fruity for my liking… luckily I didn’t buy that one but borrowed a tank full from my nephew visiting from the UK. I just remembered the company! The Fruit Pastilles Juice is by Triphammer in the UK!


Then onto some of the sample juices I got from Mount Baker Vapor in the USA…



Hawk Sauce in the Aspire K1 tank and while it’s a nice juice it’s not for me… I think it’s has vanilla in it and while I do like vanilla in my food I don’t in any of my vapes… so into the gorge with that one.


G-Men was next in the ELeaf iJust tank and wow this one is really nice and I will certainly be ordering that… it’s sweet and fruity and I know I just said I didn’t like fruity but this one has a very nice! It’s Guava and Menthol and I love both of those components so this is a winner for me… I’m vaping it as I type and it’s very different from my other ADV’s in that the menthol isn’t very strong and it’s pretty sweet but it works! It’s been a while since I have enjoyed a new juice as much as I am this one!


Green Apple was next up in the Russian 91% Base and the Bell Cap… this one smells great but the vape is really harsh for some reason and the apple taste isn’t as strong as you would hope when smelling the bottle… it caught me in the throat and this one also went into the gorge… I do want a decent Apple Vape but have yet to find one… the search will continue!


I was also told to try 75% Hurricane Florida Orange Creamsicle and 25% Menthol Ice in a dual coil set up… so I once again took out the hex key and reached for the Nuppin and built a dual coil that came out at 0,57Ω… I have yet to build a dual coil that doesn’t kick me in the face and I think I need to stick to single micro coils above the 1Ω mark…


I have a few more Juices to test but they will have to wait a few days…




The Hydra by The Vapor Initiative which is described as a Soda Water with a dash of lime.

Tribeca by Halo which is a smooth tobacco similar to RY4 which I doubt I will like.

Menthol by Mount Baker Vapor (with 5 extra shots) which I’m interested to see how it differs from their Extreme Ice which is an ADV of mine. Actually I really feel like testing it so let’s put a bottle of it on Lily and give it a try… standby…




Very similar to Menthol Ice and maybe I should add some coconut concentrate to it in a while and see how that goes… I must say the Mount Baker Vapor juices are probably the best overseas juices I have tasted overall and they have a few of the menthol juices and maybe that’s why… I’m also surprised because they are far from the most expensive juices… but they are for my palate some quality juices!


It’s been an hour or so and still vaping on the Menthol from Mount Baker and it will go into my ADV range. Now it’s been a few hours and it’s too “dry” if you can understand that… probably a good juice to mix with others but on its own it lacks depth.


So my Top Juices…




1. Vapour Mountain - Tropical Ice

2. Vapour Mountain - Menthol Ice

3. Mount Baker - Extreme Ice

4. The Nancara - Antarctica

5. Mount Baker – G-Man

6. Vaponaute – Under the Sea

7. Halo – Mailibu

8. The Vapor Company – Kryptonite

9. Kings Crown – Fight your Fate


Right there are still no phone lines or internet access and I’m losing my mind! I did try setting up my iPhone as a hot spot but our cellular coverage at home is pitiful and it’s just not useable…


So let me test another juice… The Hydra by The Vapor Initiative which is described as a Soda Water with a dash of lime.

It’s a pretty accurate description… whether I will last with it remains to be seen… I don’t think so but I will persevere for a while… if you like soda and lime this could well be for you!

Please note the very neat vape station in the background… it has been tidied 14 times in the last 3 days of no internet access.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (5/1/15)

That's an impressive summary of juices Rob, thanks for that. And I hope your line gets fixed soon.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/15)

Alex said:


> That's an impressive summary of juices Rob, thanks for that. And I hope your line gets fixed soon.



Line fixed! Whoooo... that's how I managed to upload the pics etc... it would have been too painful on my cell phone with our kak signal here at home!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (5/1/15)

Great news, and on that note, I think I too am becoming a menthol freak. For the last couple of weeks I just can't vape any juice without adding some menthol. And I'm really enjoying my swamp mixes.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (5/1/15)

Welcome back Skipper. Glad to see you had stuff to keep you busy in the mean time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (5/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Please note the very neat vape station in the background… it has been tidied 14 times in the last 3 days of no internet access.



my land line got stolen 2 years ago and it looks like it wont get replaced. i know ll to well what that feels like. glad that you are back online

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/15)

hands said:


> my land line got stolen 2 years ago and it looks like it wont get replaced. i know ll to well what that feels like. glad that you are back online



My Like was for the Glad part... real bummer on your stolen line story... so do you do everything via cell?


----------



## hands (5/1/15)

no i have some crappy wireless thing, 120+ people on 4x4mbs lines
i must say that i like your tropical ice the best of all the menthol .


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/15)

hands said:


> no i have some crappy wireless thing, 120+ people on 4x4mbs lines
> i must say that i like your tropical ice the best of all the menthol .



Major bummer...

Yip after testing juices left right and centre while having no internet I now more than ever love Tropical Ice... in fact most of my atties are clean and I only have Tropical Ice ready to vape right now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (5/1/15)

Love your musings Mr Fisher ...must say I too am loving the menthol malady  , hitting some Frostbite after slowly ramping up to it ... my ADV is Melinda's Vanilla Custard with a good helping of Frostbite (weird combo I know but it's strangely smooth with a bit of 'bite') but I thought let me try the menthol on it's own and oh so nice although still only at 7-8W  I think on the Atlantis this would kick my ass and then some LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (5/1/15)

@Rob Fisher 

Super summary of the menthol juices. Some of those sound great. What is amazing is how all our tastes differ so that even if a juice is slightly different we may not like it

And absolutely delighted to hear you are back online. I could feel the pain in your post. Welcome back Rob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (5/1/15)

Best menthol I have found is Menthol sensation from Hangsen. It make me feel like I snorted ice cubes. and it opens a sinus channel like no medication ever could. Burns the snot gone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/1/15)

This weekends test juices to test!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> This weekends test juices to test!
> 
> View attachment 19007


Oooh, that looks right up your alley. Looking forward to your impressions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul (9/1/15)

I never thought i would enjoy under the sea much, then i tried under the sea, now i dont want anything else! 

@Rob Fisher where do i get some Tropical Ice?


----------



## ConradS (9/1/15)

Looking forward to your opinions. I am looking for a Menthol Tobacco option and Menthol X seems like it might just be it!



Rob Fisher said:


> This weekends test juices to test!
> 
> View attachment 19007

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/1/15)

@abdul the recipe for Tropical Ice can be found here. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/tropical-ice.t5277/

It's a combination of Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice and adding some Vapour Mountain Coconut Concentrate!

@Oupa will be releasing it when he catches up after the holiday break so if you don't want to mix yourself nag @Oupa!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## abdul (9/1/15)

Thanks @Rob Fisher, wont be a nag, but hope @Oupa catches up and releases it soon. Mixing aint my Forte


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/1/15)

abdul said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher, wont be a nag, but hope @Oupa catches up and releases it soon. Mixing aint my Forte



No you must nag @Oupa!


----------



## abdul (9/1/15)

haha, maybe il send him a mail to find out when will he make it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (9/1/15)

You might just find it on our site after the weekend

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (9/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> This weekends test juices to test!
> 
> View attachment 19007



Very cool


----------

